# Rhona sure can clean them



## brokenshovel (Apr 24, 2007)

Thanks Rhona,  
 She did an excellent job on these three bottles.  All were mild to moderately stained
 While the National is uncommon the Bokemeyer was unseen in clear and the JAG Lipps is a unseen Frederick, MD brewery.
 I have 4 more with her now


----------



## brokenshovel (Apr 24, 2007)

Bokemeyer


----------



## brokenshovel (Apr 24, 2007)

JAG Lipps


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 24, 2007)

The Lipps beers are uncommon but i see them around every so often.
 Here's one on my web site...
http://www.mattsoldhouse.com/MC/bottles/Frederick/lipps.htm


----------



## brokenshovel (Apr 24, 2007)

Hey Matt,
 Thanks, no one I'd spoke to at had seen one.  I also have a shorter version with an applied lip.  Rhona has that one now.  I'll post when it's cleaned.  Same slug plate but with the bottle not to be sold embosed on the rear.


----------



## GuntherHess (Apr 24, 2007)

Mine has a baltimore loop top but i think i have seen them with blob tops too.


----------



## Trying not to break it (Apr 24, 2007)

hi greg,  thanks for the compliment[].   rhona


----------

